# favorite 2x12 cab?



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

I know better than to ask what the best 2x12 cab is, way to many variables. and the usual answer is "go try some". I fully intend to do that, but i'm looking for a way to categorize what i try.
I'm picking up a new head soon, actually my first decent one, and I don't want to haul any more than at 2x12 around. I know I have fewer options in a 2x12 than in a 4, but that's ok. I'm just trying to get an idea ahead of time of what cabs people prefer and for what reasons. that way i might be able to take 1 or 2 off the list due to weight or poor construction.
In this area (atlantic) I mostly have access to Marshall, Mesa, Orange, Fender and Vox. as well as Avatar, etc etc.

Before anyone asks... I'm looking at modern multi-ch marshall-like heads, think DSL or JVM, most likely 50watt. and playing music ranging from clean through low/mid drive setting, like foo fighters, all the way up to "pop metal" kinda sounds like nickleback or seether. I won't be playing at maximum volumes (ever...) and do intend to use an attenuator of some type.

I dunno... I know better than to ask people for opinions, but sometimes it's good to know... peace out


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Lots of choices out there but damn are they expensive, most 4-12's are cheaper especialy used.

Just picked this up last weekend http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=18524

Not the best out there but at that price who is to complain. At the shop I compared the more expensive model $650 and didn't see $300 dollars more in value in it.

The way I see it is that once you have the cab you can always play with speakers..You just need to get in the game.
I was using a Mesa Rectifier 2-12 before (borrowed it) and it was great but pricey.

Amps will make a difference in the final tone but you should be able to get the sound you want with various EQ setting and some pedal work.

Bev


----------



## Andrew B (Nov 10, 2008)

I just bought a Genz Benz G Flex 2 x 12, without a doubt this cab sounds amazing!!! I am pushing it with a B-52 AT100 which I bought as a repair unit (the housing was cracked) so building a new box for it, I fell in love with the head. 
But bang for the buck, I think the Genz Benz G Flex 2 x 12 ranks up there with the best of them.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

well, so far from my reading... looks like top votes are going to the mesa 2x12s for huge bottom end, no suprise there. those g-flex cabs get similar comments, super bass response.
I've been trying to find a solid lead on something like the VHT cabs, I'd really like to try something that isn't 2 vintage 30's in a birch box... (a la mesa/orange/good marshall) basically anything I'll find at my local L&M.
I'm really looking at the 2x12's as a lighter/easier alternative to a 4x12. as it stands, bass (4x12 stack) and drums (6pc i think) for the band are a pain to move now and the guitars have classically been small combo's like peaveys and traynor's (70's guitarmate currently). i also drive a small car and would prefer not to rely on someone else to take my amp.
sadly, my current investigation reveals that 2x12 cabs weigh more than almost any other amp i've owned, kinda scary... the things I'm willing to do for "tone".

but honestly, the responses so far are exactly what i'm looking for... very "this is what i have and why", which is way better that the "get this" responses i've seen on other forums.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

No luck looking for used stuff?

.......Or is it all _"2 vintage 30's in a birch box... (a la mesa/orange/good marshall) basically anything I'll find at my local L&M."_ also?

I just got an old, closed back 2 x 12" cab with two no-name AlNiCo speakers...for $50.00. Probably doesn't come close to the tone you are looking for but the price was just about perfect. It isn't too bad for weight.


Dave


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Have you considered Avatar? You can order them with a variety of speakers and with a variety of options (tolex colour, grill colour, open/closed back, traditional/vintage styling, etc.) and their prices are reasonable. I have an Avatar 2x12 and a 4x12. They both sound amazing - big, clear/focused with lots of bass, but without the mush/flub that I've noticed in Mesas.

I believe steamco is their distributer here in Canada.

Oh, and one more thing - they're not heavy at all. Mine is about 40lbs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Hands down a Mesa Rectifier 2x12 closed back cab with V30s. The perfect combination of thump, sparkle and portability.


----------



## gibson335 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dr.Z's Z-Best......Loud as sin, blows any 4x12 out of the water. Good luck.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 3, 2008)

You might want to check out Lopoline cabs as well. Inexpensive but built well and they sound great. I bought one for my Boogie Lonestar Special Head and tonally, the Lopo cab totally killed the Boogie 4x10 cab I originally got with it. 

http://www.lopoline.com/home.html


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you guys all put pairs of the same speakers in those cabs or do you mix and match? I can imagine advantages and disadvantages to both depending on application. The most speakers I ever used in a single cab was an 8x10 loaded with identical Fanes, but now I'm down to 1x12s. Easier to live around.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if i dont know what head you're using, i really dont know what cab i'd recommend.

an avatar loaded with your choice of speakers would be your best bet. used, if you can swing it


----------



## unison thrush (Nov 17, 2007)

I really used to swear by the Mesa 2x12 Recto cabs, but then I purchased a Bogner OS 2x12. End of story! The 2x12 that sounds like a 4x12. Quite pricey though!


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Bogners are suppose to be nice, but as you said - quite pricey. I had a Mesa Rectum 4x12. For 'chugga, chugga, thump, thump', I'm not sure if anything else could beat it, but if that's not a persons cup of tea, then they best look at alternatives.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I love the Dr. Z Z best 2X12. It wasn't a bad deal with the dollar at par, but its going to be a bit pricey now.


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah, i suppose i could qualify my needs a little more, but then i get alot more "i'd buy a" kind of comments and i'm not really looking for that. I'm really just trying to figure out what to try first and for some... comparison terms. something to help me put what i hear into perspective. but yes, I've heard great things about most of the cabs mentioned. Dr Z isn't out of the question (L&M sadly) but used gear is rare for good quality items. Not alot of spare Bogners on the east coast. (not alot of bogners at all from what i've seen)
I know there are some VHT users on this board, I'd love to hear how you feel about that particular cab. It's probably one of the few non-V30 cabs I've seen in retail that wasn't "made to order".

I've considered using a 1x12, but i've seen even less that i like there. As far as the amp goes, I won't be too specific, but it'll be used mostly with 50w heads, various marshalls. should also "grow" well into higher quality amps.
and the sound I'm trying to get would be.... good bass response with out sounding "boomy", strong mids and clear highs (not shrill and not lost). I hate using sound comparisons but foo fighters/bang camaro-ish. the right amount of chug without being "metal" ...
and i'm primarily a rhythm player, not alot of screaming leads going on.
oh... if anyone knows of a maritime dealer for VHT, please clue me in!


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

SkyFire_ca said:


> yeah, i suppose i could qualify my needs a little more, but then i get alot more "i'd buy a" kind of comments and i'm not really looking for that. I'm really just trying to figure out what to try first and for some... comparison terms. something to help me put what i hear into perspective. but yes, I've heard great things about most of the cabs mentioned. Dr Z isn't out of the question (L&M sadly) but used gear is rare for good quality items. Not alot of spare Bogners on the east coast. (not alot of bogners at all from what i've seen)
> I know there are some VHT users on this board, I'd love to hear how you feel about that particular cab. It's probably one of the few non-V30 cabs I've seen in retail that wasn't "made to order".
> 
> I've considered using a 1x12, but i've seen even less that i like there. As far as the amp goes, I won't be too specific, but it'll be used mostly with 50w heads, various marshalls. should also "grow" well into higher quality amps.
> ...


I think my VHT 2x12a is the best 2x12 I've ever owned. Unfortunately, they're discontinued. I used to have 2 but I traded one to DEEF here on this forum. The 2x12 Fatbottom is OK as well but it really emphasizes the bass......maybe too much!!! I hear good things about the Deliverance 2x12 but I think they're produced in limited runs and are very hard to find. 

The only Canadian VHT dealer I'm aware of is in Couburg Ontario. Georges guitars. http://www.georgesguitars.com/InterestingItems_amps-other.html

He doesn't appear to have anything in stock but I'm sure he is able to order.....It's just a matter of waiting. They also come up on ebay once in a while.

Good luck,

J


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah, if i was set on vht i can order from musicians friend (... yuck) and pay their price... $800usd i think.
sadly the mesa's lookin to be the best available in retail... I'd really prefer to find used though, i know how quickly the prices drop.
ah well, wish me luck!


----------



## SkyFire_ca (Jul 16, 2007)

well, I guess i can now contribute more... I'm gonna say my favorite cab's the mesa 2x12... pulled the trigger on one tonight, very happy. compared to various marshalls i had available and anything else i've used, I'm happy. good clarity, bassy but not too boomy. maybe i have to turn up more? 

thx to everyone, you really gave me the reference point i needed for comparison.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

SkyFire_ca said:


> I'm gonna say my favorite cab's the mesa 2x12


Oh yea. Sweet, sweet choice.


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm all for the orange 2x12. I've tried a lot of different cabs. The PPC212 sounds massive with tons of low end and great highs.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

The THD 2x12 is badass...


----------



## mikerockstar (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll throw this name out: the Genz Benz G-Flex 2x12


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I think THD make the best 2X12 cabs out there. I also have a Mesa Rectifier 2X12 that I really like a lot.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I like some old Fenders and Marshalls I also like Koch and Orange.


----------



## Birdy (Apr 13, 2006)

I bought a 2x12 Silver Jub cab cheap, sold the G12-75s for more
than I bought the cab for. Bought some '77 G12Ms for $80.00 Can.
Light weight,sounds killer and I'm into the whole deal for $28.00


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Now THAT's a bargain!

How big is that jubilee 2 x 12? About 24"x24"?


----------



## Birdy (Apr 13, 2006)

Good guess Greg ! I just taped it...24" x 24" x 12" deep.
Perfect width/depth for my '63 or '66 Bassman heads.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Birdy said:


> I bought a 2x12 Silver Jub cab cheap, sold the G12-75s for more
> than I bought the cab for. Bought some '77 G12Ms for $80.00 Can.
> Light weight,sounds killer and I'm into the whole deal for $28.00


Nice deal !!

Those Bassman heads (well, all of your gear for that matter) are VERY nice :food-smiley-004:

Cheers

Dave


----------

